# Acadian woods



## Finch (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of Acadian woods bows? They are out of Louisiana. Just wondering if they were any good. I know someone who has one for sell and thinking about buying it.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 16, 2013)

Shoot and see if ya like it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 16, 2013)

I've never seen one in person, but I know they've been in business for a good while. I never have heard anything negative about them.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2013)

Seen and shot one. Appeared to be a well made bow, and other than being too heavy in draw weight for me, it performed well. If you can, shoot it and see if it's a good fit for you.


----------



## StringRash (Nov 17, 2013)

Check out Grey Archer on YouTube. He did a review of one a while back.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Nov 17, 2013)

I think I've had more experience with an Acadian Woods bow than anyone. Tim Mullins personally delivered mine on 5/3/94. This was such an early Acadian Woods that it doesn't have a serial number. Since that first day it's become an extension of my left hand. I consider bows to be tools for getting a job done and I certainly haven't handled mine with kid gloves. We've made a lot of memories together and shared a lot of experiences. I've shot thousands of arrows from it and it preforms as well now as it did when I first got it.  





In fact I used it to kill, this one, which is my 275th bowkilled deer, this past Wednesday. It was my 100th recurve bowkill and 72nd with the Acadian.



I highly recommend an Acadian Woods bow. Tim Mullins is a great guy and makes an outstanding bow.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, there ya go


----------



## HossBog (Nov 17, 2013)

Hep me, hep me!! Oh me, Warren, now that's gettin 'er done my main man!! I just love that you posted that pic of ye bow with those marks on it! Showed it to me CFO, and she had a laugh too!

Hey, Finch, ye know it now, ye got ye answer!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 17, 2013)

Great bow.  Grab it.

Tim Mullins made some beautiful bows with inlays in the limb glass.  These were not the norm but I have seen several like that.

 GORGEOUS!!!

His bows are great shooters.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 17, 2013)

I like mine. The man builds a good bow.


----------

